# Places to break journeys in Spain / Portugal



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, we've actually booked our Camping & Caravan Club Rallies and managed to get all the ones we wanted. Some people may think we are daft but we have booked six different rally sites to gain maximum experience.

We arrive in Bilbao on 15th November then have a 540 mile journey to La Manga which we would like to break up with two overnight stops along the way. Autoroute has devised a route via Madrid. Does anyone have any suggestions of suitable sites on the route that would be open at that time of year and are OK. Do Spain have a similar system to Aires in France and if so where can I find locations and details please.

After La Manga we are heading off to Albufeira in Portugal for Christmas. As above we want to break the 500 mile journey with one overnight stop. Any suggestions for this one please, perhaps near Molina.

After Albufeira we are heading for Cadiz so an easy distance and after that we are off to Castillo de Banos, another easy distance. 

Then we have a leg of 365 miles as we drive to Moncofa. An overnight stop suggestion would be useful for this leg.

Our final destination is Vilanova I La Geltru which is just south of Barcelona. After this we return to Bilbao for the ferry home. We are looking for one overnight stop on this 360 mile drive so another suitable stop would be appreciated.

I know I am asking alot but this is our first ever venture abroad with our motorhome and I just want to make it enjoyable for my wife (and perhaps score a few browny points. I have searched the internet but with very limited results. 

As always thank you for any advice given.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to see you will miss La Manga while I am stewarding the rally. If you would like two stops on the way I suggest Riaza about 70 miles north of Madrid about 8Kms off the A1. This is one of my favourite towns in Spain with a good market on a Monday. Secondly Aranjuez with its Royal Palace. Both towns have excellent campsites, both with good restaurants and facilities All the rallies you are attending are well organised , remember just do as little or as much as you are comfortable with. Although next time I really can recommend visiting La Manga in my part of the rally, especially in March and April with the ever improving weather.

La Manga Rally


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Arty

Thank you for the reply to my question, it was just what I was hoping for. 

Could you please give me details of the sites you suggest in Riaza and Aranjuez as experience of someone who has been before will (I am sure) be of great benefit to us in arranging stops there.


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Dave, we have done the La Manga Rally a few times in past years, and have always enjoyed it very much. Arthur and Carol are a great couple, very hard working and somehow are always able to come up with new ideas to make for a entertaining rally. So yes it's a shame you'll miss out on their stewardship, but there's always another time.

We have driven down from both Bilbao and Santander,we usually find one overnight stop is enough. We have stayed at Aranjuez which is just south of Madrid. Nice overnight site and town. No need to book, and I would suggest you use ACSI card for a good discount price. Here's the link to the site for you

http://www.campingsonline.com/aranjuez/?idlengua=3

Happy Trails 

Buzzer


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Aranjuez is a good stop south of Madrid but you could stay at Camping Pico de la Miel, La Cabrera north of Madrid. Both are nice and in the ACSI book.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I stay here just North of Madrid.:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/madrid/campsite-pico-de-la-miel-106628/

Its less than 2k from the A1 and is signposted from that road. Its nothing special but is very convenient for an overnight stop. Its 15 euros a night and is in the ACSI book listed under Madrid.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

If you want a free overnight stop, Toledo is good.

Its a big car park next to the coach park, but no facilities.

Stopped there 2 nights in February with several other motorhomes and found that police patrol regularly.

Regards


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Hi Dave, someone has already posted the Aranjuez site address.
For Riaza use this linkRIAZA.
This site is a ACSI 15 Euro site I believe.

Arty Motorhome Travels


----------



## smokeycat (Oct 2, 2010)

hi dave we did a near the same trip last nov.i bought the book of aires in portugal and spain off the internet.all the stop over sites are free,some even with free electrric hook up.all are given sat nav directions and gps.all are given a write up.i would definately recomend staying in them.i hope this is of help.we never felt uneasy or thretend once.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

After La Manga, Granada would be a good stop. It is a cracking city, with plenty to see and a great atmosphere in the evening. You are quite high up so it can feel cooler in the evening, but a weekend eating free tapas (with a beer/wine) and wandering the Alhambra is highly recommended.

Camping Reina Isabel is convenient. http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/andalusia/campsite-reina-isabel-100941/ is an ACSI site (Euro15), with a bus stop outside into the city.

In fact you could use the ACSI site to plan your stops http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/andalusia/ 
Sites are rated and have reviews.

Camping Giralda, close to Portugal is a nice stop.

There are some Aires in Spain, most are on http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

Barry


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

What fun, all those places.

From La Manga, Los Banos near Fortuna inland in Murcia. Below is the review I wrote on our blog at the time. Its so good, you may not want to leave.

La Fuente
Banos de Fortuna, Murcia
Excellent camp site with a choice of your own bathroom on your pitch or shared facilities. The site has a swimming pool naturally heated by a hot spring at 35C. Cycling and walking from the site.

Good wishes
CandA


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Camping Riaza just outside of Madrid and very good, its in the Acsi book so you get a really good discount, its run by a family, the facilities are excellent and also has a very good bar and restaurant, the village is very nice too


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Stop in the car park at Toledo, loads of room, very safe and... FREE


----------

